# Filtro pasabajos digital(software)



## dandany (Abr 17, 2009)

Buenas che,les cuento mi historia ya que no encuentro nada parecido en internet.
Resulta que yo cambié mi pc anterior(la vendí) pue la anterior tenia la placa de sonido audio max tenia una opcion de 5.1 la ponia conectada amplificador y podia bajar los sonidos altos y dejar solamente los bajos pasar lo que seria un filtro pasabajos ''digital'' el tema es que la nueva pc trajo una realteck audio HD y pues no puedo bajar los sonidos altos y el subwoofer no corta a la frecuencia adecuada,miren busque por internet por los nombres que se imaginen y me acuerdo una vez encontre uno solo que era pago la cosa se puso complicada y ahora empiezo a recurrir a los foros aver si me dan una mano con este problema los optimistas me van a desir ''armate un filtro pasabajos'' lo que pasa es que no entiendo las formulas para que corten por ejemplo a 350hz, si alguein me puede ayudar a encontrar un filtro digital les agradesco mucho!
SALUDOS


----------



## osk_rin (Abr 22, 2009)

hola que tal pues  yo te recomeindo una solucion simple y sencilla comprate una targeta de audio de 5.1 canales y pues esta te da ya lase-al filtrada para el sub y pues tambien te separa los demas canales delanteros, traseros y central ademas no son muy caras hay tragetas bratas y pues funcionan bien yo en mi pc tengo una genius es economica me costo $180 pesos mexicanos hace como 1 a-o y medio y sigue funcionando ala perfeccion =) te recomiendo esa solucion suerte


----------



## deniel144 (Abr 22, 2009)

prueba con el SRS Audio Sandbox controla todo eso pero eso si no es un software libre


----------



## dandany (Abr 23, 2009)

Gracias por las respuestas y recomendaciones, voy a prob ar con el soft que me dijo el amigo tal vez lo consiga tirado en la red con sus respectivas trampas jeje ,saludos y gracias!


----------



## deniel144 (Abr 23, 2009)

ok de hay nos comentas como te fue 

saludos


----------

